# Happy Birthday Gunslinger!!



## meowey (Dec 6, 2006)

Happy Birthday Gunslinger!!

Hope you have a smokey day!

Take care, have fun and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## illini (Dec 7, 2006)

Hope you are dug out from all the snow and Ice
Have more than enough here in Illinois so if you
need more would be happy to ship you some of ours!

Happy Birthday and many more!


----------



## cajun_1 (Dec 7, 2006)

Happy Birthday, may the future bring many smoke filled days.


----------



## Dutch (Dec 7, 2006)

Hey Gunny- A happy one to ya! hope your day was the best ever!


----------



## ultramag (Dec 7, 2006)

Ah heck I done went and was outta town for Gunslinger's birthday. :(

*Happy Birthday you hillbilly!!!* :lol:


----------



## larry maddock (Dec 7, 2006)

happy birthday--
good on ya mate!!


----------



## up in smoke (Dec 7, 2006)

Happy Happy!â€¦Joy Joy!  :lol:


----------



## q3131a (Dec 12, 2006)

Happy belated birthday!


----------



## gunslinger (Dec 17, 2006)

Thanks everyone for the birthday wishes. My computer has been down, so I didn't get to log in on my Bday. I think I can feel the mid-life crisis coming on. Suddenly I have a hankering to own a Z06 Corvette. Thanks to my Bday falling so close to Christmas, I'll have to settle for a plastic model. Because I'm out of money by then.  :cry: 
Maybe you old timers can offer advice as to how to handle the crisis when your broke.  :lol:


----------



## Dutch (Dec 18, 2006)

Well, I always DREAMED of owning a '55 Bel Air and DREAMED about having the money to buy one. Part of that DREAM finally came true 'cuz I got one last July. Been wrenching on her on and off since then and I DREAM about the day when I get her on the road. The boys and I did start her up a couple of weeks ago. New tires and windshield and finish the trim work and she'll look to good to drive. 

So about the only advice I can give ya Gunny is probably close to what Mrs. Gunny will tell ya-"DREAM ON"!! :mrgreen:


----------



## gunslinger (Dec 21, 2006)

Actually Dutch, the Mrs. said I could get anything I can afford as long it's not another Mrs. Right now I can't afford to pay attention, so I'll have to settle


----------

